# Finally Found My Old Lionel/K-Line Trains That Were Put into Storage



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

Well, it took a few hours of digging around in the old garage used for storing stuff at my grandmother's house, but I finally managed to find O-Scale trains from LIONEL and K-Line that I had as part of my layout that I had from 2002 to 2005. I have not seen these since my dad and I took apart my old layout in December of 2005, and other than some dust and cobwebs (some of the cars were not properly put away or back inside of their boxes), they are still in great condition. 

Most of the track I had (O-27 from Lionel/K-Line) seems to be missing, but I did find the majority of the straight tracks and one O-27 Remote Left Hand Switch. Not that it matters, since I will be upgrading to Atlas O's 21st Century 3-Rail Track when I start my new layout around Halloween this year.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

They look in great shape, service them with a little oil before you run them.
Wonder how your track walked away? Did you have buildings, trees, bushes, people,etc too? Maybe there is another box waiting to be discovered?

I just bought one of those spool cars did it come in a set you know?
Can you post the Lionel number for me on the spool car?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They look like they survived the layouff in fine style.


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

big ed said:


> I just bought one of those spool cars did it come in a set you know?
> Can you post the Lionel number for me on the spool car?


Sure (it is actually a K-Line Spool car from 1995 as the car says on the side). When i bought it in 2002, it was $30.00 and came by itself in a flat black K-Line box.

*K-LINE O GUAGE K-6675 ILLINOIS CENTRAL (4) SPOOL CAR.*

As for the buildings, track, control/power pack, smoke fluid, and people, I am sure that they are in another storage box. I had two houses, one passenger station, eight or so people figures, and a few power poles. My layout was simple at the time (no ballast, trees, no grass, no roads, etc) because I had not decided on where to go with my layout and by the time that I thought of something direction-wise for the layout, we were taking it apart.

Also, quick question on lube/oil for the gears on my 1995 K-Line Wabash Diesel and my 2001 Lionel Santa Fe 4-6-4 Locomotive. What kind of oil do I need, how much do you use, and do I need to service the metal rollers that make contact with the middle rail? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice little collection. I've never seen a locomotive in the Wabash roadname before.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

California RailFan508 said:


> Sure (it is actually a K-Line Spool car from 1995 as the car says on the side). When i bought it in 2002, it was $30.00 and came by itself in a flat black K-Line box.
> 
> *K-LINE O GUAGE K-6675 ILLINOIS CENTRAL (4) SPOOL CAR.*


Ok, that explains why I couldn't find it under Lionel. 
4 spools? Unless he was mistaken he said it has 5 spools it doesn't look like 5 would fit on it. 
I am getting another car also that was showing 4 canisters on it maybe he meant there were 5 canisters and not 5 spools.

I will get them Wednesday if the post office doesn't screw up and know for sure then.

Thanks, last night I was pressed for time and couldn't respond back, I appreciate it.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Looks in great shape. Try giving them a test run.


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

*Watch out! Soon you'll be mainlining in O scale!*

Nice start! Love to see O gauge trains (especially Wabash) posed on a richly-done table. Should happen more often... Eljefe says he hasn't seen much in the way of Wabash stuff, so I'm going to post a few of mine here. I love the Wabash...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice.:smilie_daumenpos:

Some of the pictures almost look like oil hand painted art. :thumbsup:
Look at the bridges and mountain in the fourth picture. :smilie_daumenpos:
See what I mean? What camera setting makes it look that way?
Unless you oil painted them? :thumbsup:


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

yeah, what ed said.
that first pic of the station, looks like old mag cover art. sharp looking pics and layout.:thumbsup:


----------

